# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Bruinbrood dikmakend?

## Health Coach J

Bruinbrood wordt vaak- ten onrechte- gezien als een dikmakend product.

Bruinbrood bevat- net zoals zilvervliesrijst en fruit- meervoudige koolhydraten en vezels.
Van deze meervoudige koolhydraten en vezels zou je dik worden !?
Meervoudige koolhydraten en vezels zorgen voor een gezonde spijsvertering en stofwisseling. Meervoudige koolhydraten bevatten essentiele stoffen als vitamines en mineralen.
Bruinbrood ( vooral volkoren) bestaat uit meervoudige koolhydraten en vezels die langzaam door het lichaam worden opgenomen als energievoorziening. Ze worden niet opgeslagen als lichaamsvet. 

Snoep, koek, gebak en wit brood bevatten ook koolhydraten, deze worden snel in het lichaam opgenomen.
Witbrood bijvoorbeeld bestaat uit koolhydraten die snel door het lichaam worden opgenomen. Als het lichaam te veel van deze snelle koolhydraten binnenkrijgt, dan gaat het lichaam deze overtollige energie opslaan als lichaamsvet. 

Reminder:
- Als je dagelijks te veel voedsel consumeert ( gezond product of bruinbrood) dan wordt je er dik van.
Het gaat dus niet alleen om " wat je eet" maar om " hoeveel je eet" !
- Het maakt heel wat uit wat je op je boterham doet!
Een volkoren boterham met dieethalvarine en mager broodbeleg is veel gezonder dan een volkoren boterham met bijvoorbeeld vette vleeswaren.

Haalt Coach J.

----------

